# Pvc vs Emt outside application



## 24 big guy (Jun 29, 2011)

K so I have a potential job customer wants to add electric baseboard heaters on the 2nd flr he had this done previously in PVC but in a few areas it warped and looks like **** prob cause of no expansion coupling. I'm debating how I do this job as I also think Emt looks like schit as well. Any suggestions or comments are welcome


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Fishing the wires in the walls isn't an option?? PVC is ok if the expansion joints are properly installed but EMT is easier to keep straight. I don't like it used outside even with raintight fittings. RMC is an option.....costly and time consuming though.


----------



## 24 big guy (Jun 29, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Fishing the wires in the walls isn't an option?? PVC is ok if the expansion joints are properly installed but EMT is easier to keep straight. I don't like it used outside even with raintight fittings. RMC is an option.....costly and time consuming though.


Fishing is possible but the customer wants cheap n fast and the 
Last EC did PVC no expansion joints


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Fish uf cable behind siding. Lol



Really though I perfer emt. Yes it will rust but HO can paint it same color as house and it will blend in kinda. Even with expansion fittings PVC ends up warping and looks like poop.


----------



## 24 big guy (Jun 29, 2011)

union347sparky said:


> Fish uf cable behind siding. Lol
> 
> Really though I perfer emt. Yes it will rust but HO can paint it same color as house and it will blend in kinda. Even with expansion fittings PVC ends up warping and looks like poop.


I agree


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I think a lot of it depends on the environment. But where you are at, I would go with EMT. 

We do a lot of work with houses directly on the ocean, and the EMT and Rigid just rust to quickly. There are some locations, where they have replaced services about every 5-7 years. But, if you can afford a 15 million dollar house, who cares I guess.

We give a complete stainless option, but most don't go for it till the second round.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

How about aluminum EMT? It won't rust.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

24 big guy said:


> K so I have a potential job customer wants to add electric baseboard heaters on the 2nd flr he had this done previously in PVC but in a few areas it warped and looks like **** prob cause of no expansion coupling. I'm debating how I do this job as I also think Emt looks like schit as well. Any suggestions or comments are welcome


Ok, so, what is the strapping interval for PVC 1" and smaller? Is the existing install compliant. I doubt it.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> How about aluminum EMT? It won't rust.


Aluminum EMT ? I've worked with aluminum heavy wall , and am pretty sure there is no thin wall aluminum out there .


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Ok, so, what is the strapping interval for PVC 1" and smaller? Is the existing install compliant. I doubt it.


It's beyond NEC, but i found that for small PVC I need to strap every 24" horizontally and 36" vertically with expansion couplings to keep things looking good.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll bet the last guy used sched 40. It may not be interpreted this way where you are, but I have had local inspectors say that anything above ground and able to be reached by your hand, is considered "subject to damage" thus requiring schedule 80. 


> 2008 NEC
> 352.100 Construction. PVC....................
> For use aboveground, it shall also be flame retardant,
> resistant to impact and crushing, resistant to distortion
> ...


Also, what wiring method are you using? thwn or NM? if NM, then 334.15 (B) kicks in.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

EMT and RMC will both rust over time and PVC will warp both look like crap on the outside of any building.

I would suggest to them that over the long term that fishing it in the wall will prevent from ever having to do it again.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MI cable!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> Aluminum EMT ? I've worked with aluminum heavy wall , and am pretty sure there is no thin wall aluminum out there .


It definitely exists, I have seen it. The fittings were aluminum too. One manufacturer's website even says its cheaper than steel.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> It definitely exists, I have seen it. The fittings were aluminum too. One manufacturer's website even says its cheaper than steel.


Not in the US for sure.

Aluminum conduit yes, but not aluminum EMT.


----------



## 24 big guy (Jun 29, 2011)

JohnR said:


> I'll bet the last guy used sched 40. It may not be interpreted this way where you are, but I have had local inspectors say that anything above ground and able to be reached by your hand, is considered "subject to damage" thus requiring schedule 80.
> 
> Also, what wiring method are you using? thwn or NM? if NM, then 334.15 (B) kicks in.


Idk he prob did use sched 40… but I do know enough to use 80 n thwn


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Not in the US for sure.
> 
> Aluminum conduit yes, but not aluminum EMT.


I'm pretty sure there is a company that actually makes Al EMT in the US, or at least they used too.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

aluminum emt exists. 

its used in corrosive enviorments.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

This is ridiculous, aren't we talking about a house? Use PVC, no question about it. Strap it often, use an expansion joint if you see necessary and move along your merry way.

Did someone say aluminum ridgid??! We are talking about a house here right?

Edit: sorry, aluminum EMT.....we are taking about a house right?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Wadda know.

I didnt know it existed either.

http://www.americanconduit.com/products/aluminum-electrical-metallic-tubing-emt.html


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the bad parts of aluminum is it turns everything black, and it is damaged very very easy. 

It is even recognized in the code book


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

EMT and paint.

I literally cannot remember the last time I saw a non-warped PVC run on a building. With enough straps and expansion fittings it can be done, but I think it would ultimately look worse than EMT.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Why not use 700 series Wiremold?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

sparkyforlife said:


> Why not use 700 series Wiremold?


Outside?


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

thegoldenboy said:


> Outside?


Inside


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

We've been running schedule 80 PVC for over 30 years on the outside of homes. Properly installed it should look fine for years to come and will out last EMT.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

sparkyforlife said:


> Inside


I must've missed the part where indoor raceways are up for consideration. :rollseyes:


----------



## 24 big guy (Jun 29, 2011)

flyboy said:


> We've been running schedule 80 PVC for over 30 years on the outside of homes. Properly installed it should look fine for years to come and will out last EMT.


Thank you flyboy good to know


----------

